# Rustic dinner from the wood fired oven tonight.



## fishingpol (Nov 3, 2012)

Brisk chilly day here.  Fired the oven this afternoon and put in some beans early.   Three hours later, I threw in a French Canadian pork pie (Tourtiere) and honey wheat loaf. 

I put in two types of beans:

Poke and beans in the front...the larger bean pot is from Adios Pantalones, that pot held almost a full bag of beans.  It was awesome to use.  I need to score a 3 1/4"  lid from you someday Paul.  I used a piece of slate to keep the fly ash out. 

The rear pot is brown sugar and bbq sauce.  Both had onions and lots of pork.






Halfway check.  The cooking onion smell was pretty incredible when I lifted the lids.





Full oven with pie and bread starting to cook.  The front loaf was a little cool in the front by the oven door, so it did not rise as nice as the back one. 




A fine crusty crock o' beans.





Wheat loaf out.




Ready to eat.




Washed it all down with cold apple cider.  Bread soaked up the bean juice on the plate.  I love November just for this type of cooking.  I think I need to get some more clay pots for stews and casseroles.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 3, 2012)

Just ate and you are making me hungry again. Thanks for sharing!! Looks great!!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah your welcome.  Whole house smells good now.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice !

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Nov 3, 2012)

Jon, once again your woodfired oven takes the cake...er, pie, I mean....

Looks fantastic, I'm sure your belly agrees.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 3, 2012)

oh my


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 3, 2012)

I just ate my phone! Nice pics, looks delicious!


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 4, 2012)

That's just freakin' awesome....


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I just plowed through a plate of leftovers for breakfast.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome...


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 6, 2012)

What time is dinner normally served at your house?  If I leave Ohio at .......

Mouthwatering!

Do you have any posts of the oven itself?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 6, 2012)

timfromohio said:


> What time is dinner normally served at your house? If I leave Ohio at .......
> 
> Mouthwatering!
> 
> Do you have any posts of the oven itself?


 
I will ride along!!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 6, 2012)

timfromohio said:


> What time is dinner normally served at your house? If I leave Ohio at .......
> 
> Mouthwatering!
> 
> Do you have any posts of the oven itself?


 


timfromohio said:


> What time is dinner normally served at your house? If I leave Ohio at .......
> 
> Mouthwatering!
> 
> Do you have any posts of the oven itself?


 


Rustic looking as the food itself.

Build thread if interested:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-pizza-mud-oven-build-a-few-pics.86971/


----------



## Defiant (Nov 6, 2012)

I am only an hour+ away and can smell the aroma.


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 6, 2012)

Eatonpcat - anytime - I'm SE of you in Bath township.

That is one nice looking oven.  I will check out the build thread.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 6, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Ah your welcome. Whole house smells good now.


 
http://www.thethreecheeses.com/2011/tourtiere-butter-pastry/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourtière


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 6, 2012)

Thistle said:


> http://www.thethreecheeses.com/2011/tourtiere-butter-pastry/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourtière


 
Good recipe!  Very similar to mine. 

Tortiere swimming in bean juice is damn fine grub along with a cup of coffee sitting by the stove.


----------

